# 1000 watt HPS



## woodsman (Jan 18, 2004)

I did a search on google for 50000 lumens. A bunch of hydroponic systems came up from various websites. For about 400.00 to 500.00 you can get the ballast, bulb, reflector, socket, ect everything you need for a 1000 watt HPS or MH setup. I was wondering just how bright is 140,000 lumens? I mean if I were to put one of these things in a 14x14 foot room would I be able to sit in there and read or watch T.V.? Or would I simply burn out my eyes in pain? It would be awesome to get one of these just for the sheer power. I could even grow some veggies in there as well /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Jan 18, 2004)

lol


----------



## SilverFox (Jan 19, 2004)

Hello Woodsman,

I am not sure how to get from lumens to candela, but IF 140,000 lumens put out 140,000 candela and if you had the light 5 feet above you, you would end up with 5600 foot candles on your book. I just measured the winter sun light and got close to 5000 foot candles. So your light would be a little brighter than winter sunlight around noon.

Now if you focused the light with a reflector or lens, the candela would go up along with everything else.

Tom


----------



## Zelandeth (Jan 29, 2004)

1000W HPS...WHAT?!?

250W (25K lm IIRC), is ridiculously bright in a medium sized room (about as bright as direct summer sunlight through the window I'd say...even if rather odd coloured sunlight!). 1000W would be something to see indeed!


----------



## red_robby (Jan 29, 2004)

you'll be watching TV with sunglasses on.../ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif
and after a while the hum of the ballast might drive you nuts./ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif
also, these lights are meant to be hung at no less then 10'
how high are your cieling? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Zelandeth (Jan 29, 2004)

That's one thing I love about this thing (250W), I tend to use it when I'm working inside the computer case (I do PC repairs as a hobby), as it totally obliterates all shadows in the room.

There's a bit of a hum when it's warming up, but is almost totally silent once up to temperature. (barely audible unless you stick your ear right next to it).


----------



## red_robby (Jan 29, 2004)

that one will hum too,they all hum eventually, although not as loud as the 1000W.


----------



## woodsman (Feb 2, 2004)

My ceiling is ten foot, but it wouldn't be hanging that high.
I have recently checked out the HID lights from grainger, and might end up getting one of those set-ups instead. The ones that are made for industrial warehouse lighting, they even have a 1500 watt MH!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------

